# NEW ThruNite TN12 (2016)



## mpett1 (Aug 6, 2015)

The ThruNite TN12 (2016) is the improved version of The TN12 2014. *It features improved side switch and circuit design,* and can give out up to 1050 lumen with one 18650 battery. A body specifically designed for better single hand operation and a new emitter (XM-L2 U2) to supply more beam with throw and flood.
*The upgrade than TN12 (2014):*
*1.Upgraded stainless steel side switch to make the operation more sensitive. 
2.TN12(2016) has the better LED focus function than TN12(2014).
3.Improved circuit design makes the brightness difference between High and Turbo Mode more obvisous.*
*4.More Thicken light head design makes the flashlight more drop-resistant.*
*Features *
- Upgraded stainless steel side switch to make the operation more sensitive.
- Cree XM-L2 U2 LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours.
- Uses one 18650 rechargeable battery or two CR123A batteries (not included).
- Max output: 1050 lumens with XM-L2 U2.
- Working voltage: 2.7V - 9V.
- Reverse polarity protection design to protect from improper battery installation.
- Versatile mode: Turbo (1050lm/95min), Strobe (800lm/3.8hrs), High (370lm/4.2hrs), Medium (145lm/11.8hrs), Low (11lm/5.5days), Firefly (0.4lm/74days).
- Aircraft-grade aluminum body.
- Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish.
- Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
- Smooth reflector gives perfect beam and throw.
- Dimension: 143mm (Length)*25.4mm (Diameter).
- Weight: only 82g (without batteries).

*Turn ON/OFF*
Press the tail switch gently for momentary on or until it clicks to turn on the light. Press again to turn the light off.
*Change Modes*
With the light turns on, press the side switch to circle through five different mode outputs from firefly mode, low, medium,high and Max.
[h=3]One Key to Strobe[/h]With the light on, press and hold the side switch for about 1 second to enter into Strobe mode (13HZ), and a single press the side switch will return to the last mode before Strobe.
One second to strobe for signaling or blinding the bad guys’ eyes, TN12 is more than an EDC.
[h=3]Unique Firefly Mode[/h]What’s the use of this 0.4 lumen setting, which is similar to moonlight? Reading a map while surviving, guiding the way without blinding yourself while awake from sleep, or just reading in its natural beam to protect the eyes at night. Firefly mode is what ThruNite keeps doing to be considerate for every user, tactical or normal.

*CAUTION*
** Use Of Battery*
1. Battery: Uses 1*18650 /2*CR123 batteries
2. Battery Replacement: To ensure performance of the flashlight and for your own safety, please use good quality with an integrated protected circuit and make sure to insert the battery correctly with the positive(＋) polarity pointing to the light head.
3. Please take out battery if you will not use your light for an extended period of time to avoid battery leakage,which may damage the flashlight components and parts.

** Use of O-rings (if available)*
1. The right amount of lubricant will be used on the O-rings before shipping to ensure the light can be assembled smoothly and protect from oxidizing the O-rings.
2. If necessary, please replace the spare O-rings attached in the package.
**Max Output*
1. Please mind the hot. When the light runs a long time, there is heat coming from battery discharge, drive circuit and LED, the flashlight head will be very hot.
2. DO NOT run the light at max mode for a long time. To protect the battery, driver circuit and LED, we do not recommend you run the light at max mode more than ten minutes.

*Warning*
1.ThruNite flashlights are high brightness output lights, which MAY cause eye damage or other harms, ThruNite is not responsible for improper using.
2.Please keep away from children.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Aug 6, 2015)

Link to official Thrunite website if anyone is interested:

http://www.thrunite.com/tn12-2016-nw-new-arrival/

http://www.thrunite.com/tn12-2016-cw-new-arrival/

I just bought the Thrunite TN12 2014 few weeks ago lol. Am going to pre-order this light now  You can never have too many lights


----------



## scs (Aug 6, 2015)

To me, this would have been a great opportunity to upgrade the light with the XPL HI, yet no cigar.


----------



## scs (Aug 6, 2015)

Focus function and a NEW emitter. There goes marketing for ya.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm waiting for comment on the included warning:



> **Max Output*
> 1. Please mind the hot. When the light runs a long time, there is heat coming from battery discharge, drive circuit and LED, the flashlight head will be very hot.
> 2. DO NOT run the light at max mode for a long time. To protect the battery, driver circuit and LED, we do not recommend you run the light at max mode more than ten minutes."



Reads like an admittedly defective design. Besides an education, what am I missing?


----------



## Javora (Aug 6, 2015)

Seems like the light would step down before it gets too hot...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 6, 2015)

what is this madness? Come on Thrunite!? The CW TN12 2014 was already using the U2 so no new U3 or XP-L emitter? What happened to the 800 lumen high mode? Now its only 800 lumens in strobe and high is now 370? Could be worse but could also be better. 9 volts? So it will work off 2 RCR's thats cool. I am hoping and it seems like the light still works in direct drive fashion in turbo and high like the 2014 and is basically thermally regulated at those levels.

That being said the light looks really good! The steel side switch looks very impressive. The light looks much tougher than the 2014. Output is the same which is fine.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 7, 2015)

If they had put the lit switch like they have in the TN4A I would have jumped on a NW version.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 7, 2015)

....or some kind of mode button LED function to signal low voltage. I read through the posted TN links and did not see anything stating any kind of low voltage warning function....the new 2016 does indeed look much tougher than the 2014 and I like the knurling. Had I not just bought the excellent NW 2014 I would have already just bought the 2016 lol.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 7, 2015)

I've never looked at Thrunight site before.
I'm sure this won't be well received but,
are there any TN design that isn't very similar to Fenix or Olight?


----------



## bdogps (Aug 7, 2015)

It kind of reminds me of the Malibu Stacy that comes with a new hat. 

Hopefully the reviews can show if it has anything worth while.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

Heart kinda sunk when I saw the thread title as I just got a TN12 a couple months ago, but after seeing no upgrades worth it IMO I'm relieved. No upgrade in emitter? And nothing between 370 and 1050 lumens? No thanks.

Probably not a way to enter moonlight or turbo from off either on the new version which was a gripe of mine.


----------



## mpett1 (Aug 7, 2015)

I agree I am not real excited about this. Not enougf to make a switch to the new model....


----------



## martinaee (Aug 7, 2015)

scs said:


> To me, this would have been a great opportunity to upgrade the light with the XPL HI, yet no cigar.



I don't even necessarily like tons of throw in bigger lights always, but that would make sense in a light with a reflector this size. You could get a beam *closer* to XP-G2 profiles from an XM-L2 size emitter.

I do not have a TN light, so I might look at this, but it doesn't seem like a major upgrade if you own the 2014 model.

Also, how did you find this? I can't find it by just going to the site and browsing "new arrivals".


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

If more folks, at least on here, share this view, it might not be a stretch to call this "upgrade" from Thrunite a FAIL, in our view at least.
Nevertheless, some gear reviewers on youtube will probably sell this like it's the next big thing.


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

martinaee said:


> I don't even necessarily like tons of throw in bigger lights always, but that would make sense in a light with a reflector this size. You could get a beam *closer* to XP-G2 profiles from an XM-L2 size emitter.
> 
> I do not have a TN light, so I might look at this, but it doesn't seem like a major upgrade if you own the 2014 model.
> 
> Also, how did you find this? I can't find it by just going to the site and browsing "new arrivals".



Agreed. It's shown on thrunite.com


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

And this comes after the lukewarm or complete lack of reaction here on CPF to their upgrade of the Lynx.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

scs said:


> If more folks, at least on here, share this view, it might not be a stretch to call this "upgrade" from Thrunite a FAIL, in our view at least.
> Nevertheless, some gear reviewers on youtube will probably sell this like it's the next big thing.


Most of the ones who are given lights to review, yes, to continue their feed of free lights. Minus Selfbuilt, of course. Great reviewer.


----------



## martinaee (Aug 7, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Most of the ones who are given lights to review, yes, to continue their feed of free lights. Minus Selfbuilt, of course. Great reviewer.



That's kind of harsh. I think _most_ people who do a lot of reviews on CPF generally are pretty honest. I think you can look at light reviews in one of two ways... It's beginning to be like other tech where we are seeing yearly and almost obligatory "upgrades" of lights (aka the 2015 "edition") even if it's more of a refresh and not a really big upgrade. Then there are still true big upgrades to an existing light platform where not only new emitters are swapped in, but big changes to things like modes, ergonomics, and optics are also changed.

With how fast LED's have changed the flashlight game it's no wonder flashlight makers are starting to do yearly refreshes of their products. It is a better light almost surely than the last iteration, objectively. So if you want to knock it just because they put out a new edition so fast that's kind of a separate issue in my opinion. They want to sell lights. Minor upgrades to a light is only a "failure" if you are on the consumer end of things and were explicitly expecting more from this edition. I think them calling it an edition kind of points that out too. They aren't claiming it is a truly superior upgrade in every way to the 2014 edition and the price indicates that.

You can review a light with expectations of what you think it should be or you can review it for what it is. I can't help but fall prey to the numbers and editions game where you want the latest thing, but if you are fine with just actually looking at what the light offers then it is a very nice package. Get last year's edition if it's cheaper and offers everything you want. Wait for the true upgrades if that's what you really need.

Note: The 2016 edition is actually 1 dollar cheaper on the TN site right now which is kind of weird? Pre-order introductory price?


----------



## scs (Aug 7, 2015)

martinaee said:


> That's kind of harsh.



We mean some gear reviewers on Youtube not associated with CPF, those that "review" lights by just regurgitating specs on the box, dunking their lights in a cup of water for seconds to confirm the their waterproofness, not discussing actual regulation, outputs, and runtime, and the like.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 7, 2015)

martinaee said:


> That's kind of harsh. I think _most_ people who do a lot of reviews on CPF generally are pretty honest. I think you can look at light reviews in one of two ways... It's beginning to be like other tech where we are seeing yearly and almost obligatory "upgrades" of lights (aka the 2015 "edition") even if it's more of a refresh and not a really big upgrade. Then there are still true big upgrades to an existing light platform where not only new emitters are swapped in, but big changes to things like modes, ergonomics, and optics are also changed.
> 
> With how fast LED's have changed the flashlight game it's no wonder flashlight makers are starting to do yearly refreshes of their products. It is a better light almost surely than the last iteration, objectively. So if you want to knock it just because they put out a new edition so fast that's kind of a separate issue in my opinion. They want to sell lights. Minor upgrades to a light is only a "failure" if you are on the consumer end of things and were explicitly expecting more from this edition. I think them calling it an edition kind of points that out too. They aren't claiming it is a truly superior upgrade in every way to the 2014 edition and the price indicates that.
> 
> ...


Yep, talking about YouTube, bud. Didn't mean any offense. Was referencing kinda like the big gun channels and stuff that don't add much substance other than "it's brighter than this other light". I only take the contributors here very seriously.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 7, 2015)

Parrot Quack said:


> I'm waiting for comment on the included warning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am inclined to agree.

 Selfbuilt reports that the *ThruNite TN12 (2014)* uses direct drive in its turbo and high modes. Nothing wrong with that. If, however, using those modes can damage a flashlight, then I think the maker should include a timed step-down or thermal management. 

By omitting these, ThruNite has guaranteed that many owners will end up damaging their flashlights. It is ludicrous to imagine that all of its customers will remember a warning that is buried somewhere on a spec sheet.

Note that a timed step-down would allow a user to choose to step back up in an emergency. Thermal management, of course, would not.

Here are the relevant sections from Selfbuilt's review:



selfbuilt said:


> *Output/Runtime Graphs:*
> 
> To start, here is a comparison of four of my highest output recent lights in this class; the Zebralight SC600-II, Fenix PD35, Nitecore P12, and Thrunite TN12-2014:
> 
> ...


----------



## martinaee (Aug 7, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> Yep, talking about YouTube, bud. Didn't mean any offense. Was referencing kinda like the big gun channels and stuff that don't add much substance other than "it's brighter than this other light". I only take the contributors here very seriously.



Oh for sure. Yeah, I totally agree with that. There are certain big gun/knife channels that do look at lights that I stopped even watching years ago because they are so full of themselves. Won't even name names. Certain gear review channels are pretty good though on YT. The ones that do a lot of gear generally don't go into much detail about lights though--- you're right about that. I missed the "on youtube" part of the post I responded to 

It's totally true that companies aren't going to give free stuff to reviewers on YT who say it's overall a bad product. Kind of sad. Yup... just read the specs down the line even if they have no real idea what they mean and just say it's a bright light. That's the real fail. :fail: LOL and the bucket dunk tests... In 2008 I was watching people do that on YT: "Dur... does ipx8 mean it probably won't have an ingress for water at a shallow depth?" ... yes, we've established by now that's what it means and you're doing it to lights for the 30th time.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a Fenix PD35 TAC and I love it. The only Thrunite I have is an old Neutron 1A in a beautiful neutral white tint. Just ordered this light since I don't previously own any of the TN12 series. Some have commented about the big jump from 370 lumens to 1050 lumens but it doesn't really bother me. On the contrary I like it this way. 370 lumens is more than enough for any given tasks and I think I will only reserve the 1050 lumens for spotting something in the dark. It's funny how Thrunite did not mention about the slightly lesser output on neutral white selection but I honestly don't care. I hope to see manufacturers like Fenix and Thrunite using the new XP-L HI in this sort of light. There is nothing like having a more compact light capable of throwing further.


----------



## bdogps (Aug 8, 2015)

They should have fixed the side switch button, now they made it stick out more. The strobe mode is useless in a emergency situation considering how far the button is. It seems like useless feature unless that is your thing. Like others said, why not a different led?


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 8, 2015)

bdogps said:


> They should have fixed the side switch button, now they made it stick out more. The strobe mode is useless in a emergency situation considering how far the button is. It seems like useless feature unless that is your thing. Like others said, why not a different led?


This is not a tactical light and I don't understand why the strobe feature is there, but I am glad it is hidden and not part of the modes to cycle through.


----------



## Javora (Aug 8, 2015)

I was really hoping that Thrunite would add a Stainless steel bezel to the front to help protect it from drops. Something along the lines of their Archer series.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Aug 8, 2015)

I have one of the old TN12, and keep rooting for an update that I'll love. One thing I do really like about this light is the mode spacing; for me personally, I really like it. I like the mode spacing on this better than what I think is going to be my new favorite in this form factor, the ET DX30LC2. But the eagletac is 2cm shorter (how in the world do they shave 20mm off it but still have a side switch?), changed to a HI LED (which IMO absolutely does make sense even in a light of this form factor), and has a timed stepdown from turbo, all of which make it a better choice for me.


----------



## Prepped (Aug 19, 2015)

Man. Decisions, decisions. I'm in the market for an 18650 sized light for EDC, and up until about five minutes ago I was set on the TN12. However, I've seen a few posts about some QC issues, their presentation of this new product on their site seems sketchy to me, and poorly done. I'm not seeing too much of an upgrade here. I almost think I would have preferred the old output levels from the 2014 model, and the lack of step down from high mode worries me. I just took a look at the ET DX30LC2 and it looks perfect, other than no moonlight mode. What's a man to do, eh?


----------



## 18650 (Aug 19, 2015)

KeepingItLight said:


> I am inclined to agree.  Selfbuilt reports that the *ThruNite TN12 (2014)* uses direct drive in its turbo and high modes. Nothing wrong with that. If, however, using those modes can damage a flashlight, then I think the maker should include a timed step-down or thermal management.


 Where does it say it is direct drive? The graph could look like that because of the tiny battery used.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Aug 19, 2015)

its like an up armored 2014 model. The 1050 to 370 lumen jump is a bit much but agree that 370 is more than enough for most tasks. What new emitter are they talking about? The CW 2014 was already using the U2 possibly a poor write up that missed the possible XP-L/U3 etc "new" emitter? Selfbuilt knows what hes talking about. If he says the 2014 was direct drive in turbo and high and hes got the data charts to back up such a pattern (albeit with 2200mah cell) I believe him. Ive got a 3600mah cell stuffed in my new NW 2014 and am sure although the run times on turbo and high are MUCH longer lasting they still curve downwards in direct drive pattern. Im just at a loss for the "new emitter". Unless Im missing something totally they are using the same emitters. Still like the look of the 2016 though and anxiously await Selfbuilts review


----------



## KeepingItLight (Aug 19, 2015)

18650 said:


> Where does it say it is direct drive? The graph could look like that because of the tiny battery used.



True, indeed. What Selfbuilt actually said was, “Given the incredibly high drive level of the TN12-2014, it is not surprising that it has a _direct-drive-like pattern_ on Max. The alternative approach - taken by the other makers shown above - is to have a defined step-down on Turbo/Max. You can see this in the initial timed step-down on the Fenix PD35 and Nitecore P12, and the full thermal-controlled step-down on the Zebralight SC600-II.” I included this quote in my OP.

I guess that means the *ThruNite TN12 (2014)* might—or might not—use direct drive in its highest modes. Glad you caught an error in what was a passing remark on my part. 




> From the TN12 (2016) NW web page at ThruNite.com:
> 
> *CAUTION
> 
> ...



I still stand by my main point. 

Given the warning above, I am inclined to say that the *TN12 (2016)* has a design flaw. A mass market flashlight should not self-destruct simply because you turn it on. It should not require an owner to read a caution buried in a user manual or web site and remember it every time he uses the flashlight. In order “to protect the battery, driver circuit and LED,” a high-power flashlight (with a small body) should have a timed step-down, or else use thermal regulation. 

A flashlight sold to a mass market is different from a hot rod made by modders and sold to flashaholics. Flashaholics know what they are getting into. If they want to mess with burners and rockets that are capable of self-destruction, that is their business.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 19, 2015)

No step down,
Leaving it up to the end user?

Are you guys sure?
Not just an oversight to list the feature other then..
'Do not run more then ten minutes' to protect stuff.

I smell something burning.. Eventually.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 19, 2015)

Mine is here in the post office. Missed the postman's drop yesterday so will have to go collect it later. It is kind of a bit disappointing to read that it is running DD on highest output with no regulations and no step down but it shouldn't affect me that much as I don't run my lights on max for more than a couple of minutes each.


----------



## uofaengr (Aug 20, 2015)

I'll consider just picking up a spare 2014 if they're ever put on a deep discount.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 24, 2015)

I collected my neutral white TN12 from the post office. Somehow I don't feel excited about it at all and have been delaying my time to get to the post office until the evening prior to them closing for the day. Even after collection I didn't even bother to unwrap it for a full 5 hours when I had all the time to. Maybe I was jaded since I already have a Fenix PD35 TAC which I like very much, but then what's the difference in another new light with the same UI and output? Well, I took my time unwrapping the packaging, all these while feeling no sense of excitement whatsoever. Nothing. Zip. No feelings for it.

Then I took out a battery and inserted it in. Tap the switch and saw the neutral white tint and I went, "Gosh! Super bright Nichia 219!" This got my attention! That's right guys, the tint from this light (got the neutral white one) is so Nichia 219 like I couldn't believe my eyes! It is an XM-L2 in there alright and then I was suddenly impressed. Compared it side by side to the Fenix PD35 TAC which is using an XP-L and I couldn't even tell a difference in the size of the hotspot. They both look the same even though the Thrunite is using an XM-L2 with a bigger die size and I was expecting a more floody beam profile. This light does throw reasonably well considering it is using such a small reflector (notice I said reasonably).

It tail stands great but at the expense of a deeper recessed switch (compared to the Fenix), thus making it a little harder to do momentary presses without sometimes pushing too deep and clicking it on instead. Guess I need to get used to the amount of strength to use when doing momentary presses.

Rear switch felt mushy and doesn't feel as robust and precise as the one from Fenix. The new metallic side switch felt good, even better than the one on the Fenix. The side switch protrudes a little more than the Fenix and is easier to find. The Fenix side switch is almost flushed with the body of the light and is just hard to find. Can't imagine one trying to access the side switch on the Fenix when wearing gloves.

Mode spacing. I guess this is what everyone is interested in. I see many have complaint about the difference between Max and High to be like jumping off a cliff. Looking at the numbers on paper it would seem so, but in actual use, this is not the case. I find the difference to be very close. Remember that our eyes works in a logarithmic way and we would need at least a 2 to 3 times difference in output to actually see a real difference. On the other hand, the difference between low and medium is really like jumping off a cliff! This is my main pet peeve with Thrunite. It is nice that they provide a Firefly mode, but their low is a little too low, and their medium is a little too high. It was like this on their Neutron series, and it still is now. The manual claims the medium output to be at 145 lumens on medium, and 11 lumens on low (let's omit Firefly since it's a dedicated output). Between 11 lumens and 145 lumens is like 4.5 times difference in output! It is so obvious to the eyes. The low is too dim for proper close up work, especially with aging eyes like mine, and medium is too high it is a little blinding! What were you thinking Thrunite?

As for the clip? It works well alright but felt a little bit loose compared to the ones provided by Fenix. I hate clip on clips but the ones on the Fenix PD35 TAC is real solid and tight, just not the Thrunite clips which tends to swivel around a bit too easily when turning the head or the tail cap. Kind of have a bad feeling that I will loose the clip one day when it decides to pop off the light when I am pocket carrying it.

Overall, I like it. It is nice for something that costs so little. I just hope that Thrunite would improve on those areas which I have mentioned and this light will be sweet!


----------



## LeafSamurai (Aug 24, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> I collected my neutral white TN12 from the post office. Somehow I don't feel excited about it at all and have been delaying my time to get to the post office until the evening prior to them closing for the day. Even after collection I didn't even bother to unwrap it for a full 5 hours when I had all the time to. Maybe I was jaded since I already have a Fenix PD35 TAC which I like very much, but then what's the difference in another new light with the same UI and output? Well, I took my time unwrapping the packaging, all these while feeling no sense of excitement whatsoever. Nothing. Zip. No feelings for it.
> 
> Then I took out a battery and inserted it in. Tap the switch and saw the neutral white tint and I went, "Gosh! Super bright Nichia 219!" This got my attention! That's right guys, the tint from this light (got the neutral white one) is so Nichia 219 like I couldn't believe my eyes! It is an XM-L2 in there alright and then I was suddenly impressed. Compared it side by side to the Fenix PD35 TAC which is using an XP-L and I couldn't even tell a difference in the size of the hotspot. They both look the same even though the Thrunite is using an XM-L2 with a bigger die size and I was expecting a more floody beam profile. This light does throw reasonably well considering it is using such a small reflector (notice I said reasonably).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback bro. I have been keeping an eye on the light and was hoping that someone could come up with a solid review which you have done brilliantly. I have the TN12 2014 and was planning to pre-order the light but will wait for more reviews before I purchase the light to see if it is worth upgrading from the 2014 model.


----------



## Treeguy (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm going to look into this. I like the looks of the TN12, and I love the price, but I saw posts and videos about its "fragility". If the light is made tougher, and it's still in the same price range, it's a good deal for a 1000 lumen pocket light.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 14, 2015)

I ordered the NW version last Saturday. I hope it is really delivered to me on Wednesday as Amazon promises so I get to test it in real use right away. 

I've been using CW version of 2014 model for 1.5 years and the new mode spacing seems better, though they should have kept the low mode untouched. Also, "Super bright Nichia 219" sounds goood


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 14, 2015)

D6859 said:


> I ordered the NW version last Saturday. I hope it is really delivered to me on Wednesday as Amazon promises so I get to test it in real use right away.
> 
> I've been using CW version of 2014 model for 1.5 years and the new mode spacing seems better, though they should have kept the low mode untouched. Also, "Super bright Nichia 219" sounds goood


Been using mine more often since my last post and I am liking it very much. I apologize I hadn't been able to get a side by side beam shot for you as I was too lazy to pack my camera along on the last few trips when out hiking. I can assure you that you will be pretty happy with it.

In regards to the mode spacing between high and max, it really isn't a lot of difference visually although the numbers seems to suggest otherwise. There is a discernible difference but not like a cliff drop. Tint wise, it is still one of the best neutral white around. I would prefer something with a little more rosiness to it but this will do. Can't be too fussy with such great output coming out from this thing.

Hope you like yours too!


----------



## D6859 (Sep 14, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Hope you like yours too!



Thanks! I'm quite sure I will. Don't worry about the beam comparison. I was a bit disappointed that my warm Predator wasn't what I had thought, so I hope I didn't choose NW this time to get disappointed again. I trust your word


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 14, 2015)

D6859 said:


> Thanks! I'm quite sure I will. Don't worry about the beam comparison. I was a bit disappointed that my warm Predator wasn't what I had thought, so I hope I didn't choose NW this time to get disappointed again. I trust your word


What is it you don't like about the warm Predator? I kind of like the warmish looking beam. Are you more into something that is less warm and quite near to neutral tint?


----------



## D6859 (Sep 15, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> What is it you don't like about the warm Predator? I kind of like the warmish looking beam. Are you more into something that is less warm and quite near to neutral tint?



The Predator seems purple to my eye. In nature Predator brings the brown out more than my other lights, but the purple color is really notable in foggy conditions. My EagTac GX25A3 seems most pleasant warm/neutral(ish) with Olight M22 diffuser on it. I can post a beam/tint comparison in another thread. 

I got the new TN12 today! DHL was quick. It was delivered one day earlier than expected. First impressions: Tint seems good. A little greenish, but better than Predator's. I like that the new model is easier to operate with one hand, but the new mode switch rattles some times. Sounds like it's going to drop any second. Mode spacing seems good in my room, but I have to test it outdoors and in real use too. I'll post a beam/tint comparison with the 2014 CW model as soon as my batteries have been charged. The new model is a little shorter than the old model. It seems that the reflector is a little shorter compared to old. I wonder if the beams are considerably different.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 15, 2015)

I am not sure if there is a difference in tint from the different batches for both the Predator and the Thrunite. Mine and my friend's Predator Pro V2.5 has a nice warmish tint throughout all the outputs. No hint of any purplish tint. As for the Thrunite, I only detected a slight greenishness on the lower outputs which is fine with me. Happens to a lot of lights. On high and max it is pretty neutral. In fact it is a better tint than many of my other neutral white lights. Maybe my eyes have gotten used to the tint over time I am not sure but my copy sure is pretty close to a few of my Nichia 219A lights.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 15, 2015)

Here's the tint comparison. Sorry, the camera (phone) moved when I was taking the picture and my room mate came to ask wha I was doing  






The beam of the old version (left) seems weird since the freezer that I used to bounce the light mirrors it somehow odd. 

Do you know demo effect? I started to explain my room mate that I got a new toy today and that I was comparing the tints. He immediately noticed the difference between these two models, but when I showed the Predator it seemed warm even to my eyes, not purple. I mentioned about the purple to him and pointed another wall and he too noticed the tint. 

Here's the comparison with GX25A3 and Predator





Am I the only one who thinks Predator seem purple / blue(r/isher) than NW should be?


----------



## D6859 (Sep 15, 2015)

Grml, I forgot to mention. I am afraid my sample is defect. The tail switch seems to be broken. Sometimes it only flashes when I click it. I may have to ask Thrunite to send me a new tailcap.

Edit. Clicking the tailcap about 1000 times seems to have removed the problem, but I can't trust it to work. I already contacted Thrunite asking for a new tailcap.

Edit2. And I forgot to mention my Predator is Pro v2.5 using XP-G R4 iirc.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 16, 2015)

D6859 said:


> Grml, I forgot to mention. I am afraid my sample is defect. The tail switch seems to be broken. Sometimes it only flashes when I click it. I may have to ask Thrunite to send me a new tailcap.
> 
> Edit. Clicking the tailcap about 1000 times seems to have removed the problem, but I can't trust it to work. I already contacted Thrunite asking for a new tailcap.
> 
> Edit2. And I forgot to mention my Predator is Pro v2.5 using XP-G R4 iirc.


I do feel that the clicky switch seems mushy and not as robust. Not sure how reliable it will be but so far I have yet to encounter any problems other than some flickering once in awhile when half pressing for momentary. Flickering disappears when I fully click it down. I think this is normal so no issue here.

Now that you mentioned, I was looking at the beam of my Predator Pro for awhile and after that the Thrunite looks greenish. Same thing, when using the Thrunite for some time the Predator Pro looks super warm, a bit too magenta but no purple. Something to do with the way our eyes are adjusting to the colors.


----------



## D6859 (Sep 16, 2015)

pjandyho said:


> Now that you mentioned, I was looking at the beam of my Predator Pro for awhile and after that the Thrunite looks greenish. Same thing, when using the Thrunite for some time the Predator Pro looks super warm, a bit too magenta but no purple. Something to do with the way our eyes are adjusting to the colors.



It seems to depend on the wall you're pointing the light at too. I tested both my TN12's out last night. The new has great tint, I like it. Also, Thrunite replied me that they have sent me a new tailcap and it's here in 7-20 days. The switch seemed to work this evening correctly, but I want to be 100% (or at least 95%) sure it works every time I click it. The switch in old model is better as it has more momentary-on before it clicks.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 7, 2015)

Anybody else worried about the accidental activation from the extruding side switch?? Or is it just me?


----------



## D6859 (Nov 9, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Anybody else worried about the accidental activation from the extruding side switch?? Or is it just me?



You cannot activate (as in turn on) it from side switch, since the on/off is switched by clicking the tail switch. I've noticed though that I sometimes switch the mode accidentally when turning the light off and my pinky hits the side switch just before I hit the tail switch with my thumb.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 9, 2015)

D6859 said:


> You cannot activate (as in turn on) it from side switch, since the on/off is switched by clicking the tail switch. I've noticed though that I sometimes switch the mode accidentally when turning the light off and my pinky hits the side switch just before I hit the tail switch with my thumb.



Ahhh I see, so that's what I was missing . I was kind of looking for a light that could also be activated from the side switch... Oh well.


----------



## D6859 (Nov 9, 2015)

Flashy808 said:


> Ahhh I see, so that's what I was missing . I was kind of looking for a light that could also be activated from the side switch... Oh well.



One of the main reasons I like this light is that it is activated from the tail switch. No parasitic drain and it's really hard to turn on accidentally. Also forward clicky tail switch provides easy momentary use with cigar grip, although I prefer the old switch of the 2014 model. I find tail switch more tactico--- I mean more practical than only havin a side switch. 

There are several sideswitch-only operated lights out there. Look into Olight S2, S20(R) and S30(R) for example. IIRC Olight ST25 can be turned on/off from both switches.


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 9, 2015)

D6859 said:


> One of the main reasons I like this light is that it is activated from the tail switch. No parasitic drain and it's really hard to turn on accidentally. Also forward clicky tail switch provides easy momentary use with cigar grip, although I prefer the old switch of the 2014 model. I find tail switch more tactico--- I mean more practical than only havin a side switch.
> 
> There are several sideswitch-only operated lights out there. Look into Olight S2, S20(R) and S30(R) for example. IIRC Olight ST25 can be turned on/off from both switches.



Yeah yeah yeah! I was looking for a forward rear switch because of momentary. Possibly a good night stand light because you then won't have to fiddle around with the he side switches and it always going to be in one spot.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 28, 2016)

I hate Thrunite! I have just received my TN12 (2016)... and they release TN12 Chargeable:

1. CW - http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-chargeable-flashlight-tc12-cool-white-3400-1/
2. NW - http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-chargeable-flashlight-tc12-neutral-white-3400-1/


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 28, 2016)

I finally got a NW 2016 and love it! Love the new rugged build and side switch. As for the new TC12 I already have the P12GT, TAC and new 2016 PD32 taking up my cigar tube sized 1x18650 XP-L needs quite well. Looks nice though..is Fenix really the only company capable of making this class of light with a waterproof with the USB port open design?


----------



## D6859 (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh, that NW TC12 looks tempting, but it seems I cannot find dealer for it yet. I've been looking for Nitecore MH12NW but it seems only a few stores are selling it. I wish I'll get better luck with TC12 later.


----------



## bdogps (Feb 6, 2016)

Does anyone know if Thrunite are still selling torches from their site? I have been trying to buy a TC12 but no one is selling them that ships to Australia.


----------



## LeafSamurai (Feb 6, 2016)

bdogps said:


> Does anyone know if Thrunite are still selling torches from their site? I have been trying to buy a TC12 but no one is selling them that ships to Australia.



Try hkequipmentnet on eBay. They have the TC12 CW and they do ship to Australia for free. Have bought from them a few times and very satisfied as shipping was fast to NZ.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 6, 2016)

I believe that TN only actually sells through Amazon now in the US at least. I pre ordered the TN4A HI off the TN site before all the options to buy vanished. Ended up receiving it from Amazon which was strange cause I ordered the 2016 TN12 through Amazon and got it sent from TN....weird


----------



## bdogps (Feb 6, 2016)

LeafSamurai said:


> Try hkequipmentnet on eBay. They have the TC12 CW and they do ship to Australia for free. Have bought from them a few times and very satisfied as shipping was fast to NZ.



I looked for it on ebay and only one US seller is selling it for 127AUD plus 30 AUD shipping.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Feb 6, 2016)

157AUD for a TC12?! Dayumn that is crazy


----------



## LeafSamurai (Feb 6, 2016)

bdogps said:


> I looked for it on ebay and only one US seller is selling it for 127AUD plus 30 AUD shipping.



Ouch. You are right bro. My bad. Hkequipmentnet seem to have run out of stock for the TC12. Will have to wait until they restock.


----------



## vadimax (Feb 7, 2016)

Hkequipment looks worth attention. Have bought several items from that seller. Not a single reason to complain.


----------



## balane (Feb 28, 2016)

I ordered a ThruNite TN12 2016 this morning, before reading this thread. The one I purchased is in Cool White. I hope I like it because I plan on using it a lot. I'll be upgrading from a Klarus XT10 which is going into my toolbox.


----------



## Stefano (Mar 8, 2016)

Prepped said:


> I almost think I would have preferred the old output levels from the 2014 model, and the lack of step down from high mode worries me.



I asked info about this particularly at ThruNite.
They responded as follows:

"TN12 2016 has internal temperature control protection. The brightness will automatically lower down when it is hot.
We still don't recommend to use turbo mode for long time"

If I understand correctly, there is a thermal sensor as in other similar products.
Probably it brings down the brightness but it turbo level remains very high (700/800 lumens ??) And it is not advisable to hold the torch Turbo level for a long time (especially in summer)

(Translate with Google Translator)


----------



## shodid (Mar 19, 2016)

I have the latest 2016 TN12. It's been fantastic. Easily the best value I've found in a pocket 1000 lumen. The raised button is so much easier to find in the dark than the rubber flat kind. Recommended.


----------



## Stefano (Apr 18, 2016)

I bought two of them (neutral tint) as a gift.
One copy was perfect, the other copy had an ugly tint I returned to amazon.
It seems a good flashlight to the price at which it is sold.
I saw that the torch body thickness is lower than similar flashlights but from other manufacturers.
The level of 370 lumens is great on excursions, it gives a lot of brightness without overheating and with 4 hours of battery life.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 19, 2016)

I returned my NW TN12 2016 for a CW version. The tint was straight up violet very annoying yet TN is taking care of me should have CW by the end of the week


----------



## D6859 (Apr 19, 2016)

CelticCross74 said:


> I returned my NW TN12 2016 for a CW version. The tint was straight up violet very annoying yet TN is taking care of me should have CW by the end of the week



They seem to have some fluctuation in the tint. The first TN12 (2016) NW I got last fall had perfect tint. Unfortunately I lost it. The second one has more yellowish tint, but it's one of my favorite after Convoy S2+ with XM-L2 T6, 3B tint.


----------



## vadimax (Apr 21, 2016)

Should note that ThruNite has some inconsistency with tint: my TN12 (2016) that was bought as CW happens to be the warmest of all my CW lights. If that can be measured the way: it is somewhere between R40 Seeker (CW) and S1 Ti (NW) in tint. Of course, I like it


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 21, 2016)

as long as the CW version does not come back violet Ill be happy


----------



## bdogps (May 1, 2016)

Doesn't Cree control the tint and not Trunite?


----------



## D6859 (May 8, 2016)

bdogps said:


> Doesn't Cree control the tint and not Trunite?



Thrunite doesn't seem to report the colour bin that their NW version uses, so the led might be something within the range from 4000 K to 5000 K. Also I think there is some fluctuation within the led's with same same bin.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 17, 2016)

Does this light have mode memory?


----------



## D6859 (Oct 17, 2016)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Does this light have mode memory?



Yes it does. (It doesn't remember strobe though.)


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 23, 2017)

Obviously, some time has passed since the release of the TN12 2016 edition, but I've just ordered mine (in neutral tint) from Amazon. I was pleasantly surprised by the low cost ($45 shipped). If the cost had been any higher, the missus would certainly have vetoed the purchase. I'm really looking forward to receiving it tomorrow, as I've read only good reports about it. That said, I've been a long time user of Elzetta and Malkoff lights, which are, to my mind at least, the most robust lights in the world owing to the fully potted electronics. My only experiences with Chinese made lights thus far have been with two Olights, of which one failed and the other still works. I'm hoping I don't get a lemon!!


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 29, 2017)

which version of the 2016 TN12 did you get? There is now a V2 2016 TN12.  Has 100 more lumens at max and the mode spacing is different. I do not have the V2 as I already have the original TN12 and the V1 2016 TN12. The V2 really is not much of a difference to get me to buy it though. The replacement CW 2016 TN12 I got back is awesome! Tint is very well done CW. The Thrunite may not be potted but in my experience with my many Thrunite products I have never had a single technical issue. The chances of a lemon from Thrunite nowadays is pretty low. You should be fine. A high capacity protected cell is advisable. Should you have any issues with it Thrunite will take care of you.


----------



## Modernflame (Apr 29, 2017)

I got the newer version and I'm very impressed with it. The build quality is better than I anticipated and I think rivals Surefire. And for the price? I'll have Thrunite over Surefire any day, especially since you can choose the beam tint and use an 18650. I got the neutral variant and I think the color temperature is near 5000K, which is just about perfect, IMHO. No technical issues at all. The mode spacing on this unit was very well thought out. The 400 lm mode is sufficient to almost any task, but it's nice knowing I can dial it up to 1100 lm if needed. This is my first light that features a fire fly mode and I've already found it enormously useful. I also like having the freedom to use either button top or flat top cells, owing to the excellent springs at both ends of the battery tube. The little reflector provides more throw than I imagined with lots of great spill. So far I'm very satisfied with the purchase.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Apr 29, 2017)

Awesome! Glad to hear you are happy with the light! I know I will get some flack for saying this but almost all Surefires are the most overrated lights made. The value factor with Surefire just is not there. Yes fire fly is awesome! It is your call but still advise high capacity protected cells to prevent over discharge and over heat. Thrunite has come a long way since they started selling lights. It is easy to argue that their best lights are their sub $100 lights which is most of their catalog. Should you want to try out one of their other models I cannot say enough good things about the 4xAA TN4A. I have every variant of this model in both tints. A XP-L HI TN4A will blow your mind. They have some serious throw and are true 1000+ lumen lights. In order to get advertised performance out of them you have to use 2500+mah NiMH cells though which would mean a charger that does NiMH cells plus the Eneloop Pros, which are pretty pricey but worth it. They also have fire fly. Enjoy the light OP...


----------



## vadimax (Feb 6, 2018)

Sometimes you need to purchase a crappy light to understand how good Thrunites are 







Thrunite TN12 (2016) CW on the right. Don’t pay attention to the beam profile — the lights are not vertical.

P.S.: Yes, you see PWM on the left.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 6, 2018)

The TN12 '16 in NW is a great light. All around one of the best. Just wish the side switch had the UI of the Armytek C2 Prime - another great light.


----------



## protonpro (Jul 17, 2018)

How does this compare to the Flight S1R?


----------

